
A layman's proposal for addressing the fragility of DNS - jglovier
http://joelglovier.com/writing/a-laymans-proposal-for-fixing-the-fragility-of-the-dns-registry
======
dozzie
Indeed, layman's. This idea introduces so many problems that it's hard to pick
what to start with. The most obvious are volume of changes and which changeset
is the current one.

You really didn't need to boast about it.

~~~
jglovier
Also, FTR there is no intent to boast here, merely sharing an idea and trying
to elicit discussion about a problem which I admittedly do not fully
understand.

I had hoped that starting with an admission of plausible fallacy would deter
such judgements, but I guess you never can underestimate the power of HN to
bring out the moral superiority of others.

